

Heads-up limit Texas hold 'em poker solved by University of Alberta scientists - michaelmachine
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/heads-up-limit-texas-hold-em-poker-solved-by-university-of-alberta-scientists-1.2893987

======
michaelmachine
See the paper here
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/347/6218/145](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/347/6218/145)

------
adsfasdf23f23f
FTA: This is limit poker with no-limit poker considered intractable

